# Spannungsausfall erkennen



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es möglich einen Spannungsaufall, auch ohne USV, zu erkennen und ein Bit zurückzusetzen? Alternativ: Ist es möglich den übergang in STOP zu erkennen und ein Bit zurück zu setzen?

Es betrifft eine 315-2DP und eine 317T-2DP.

Ich bedanke mich im Vorfeld für eure Hilfe.


Gruß


----------



## vierlagig (20 August 2008)

frage: was soll das bit machen? reicht es, dass bit beim anlauf zurückzusetzen? dafür gäbe es den OB100


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

Das Bit soll einen CPU-Tausch verhindern. Falls es überhaupt möglich ist. 
Bzw. eine weitere Frage. Kann ein, in diesem Fall, remanentes Bit nur in der CPU gespeichert werden? Das Bit soll über ein Panel gesetz werden. In abhängigkeit von diversen Skripten und Auswertungen. Es soll im wesentlichen das Koperen des Programms verhindern. Als zusätzliche Absicherung. Es geht dabei um Serienmaschinen und Maschinen in mehrfacher Ausfertigung.


----------



## godi (20 August 2008)

Schau dir mal die SZL (Systemzustandsliste) an.
Damit kannst du die Identifikationsnummer der CPU auslesen. diese brauchst du dann nur mit deiner im Programm vergleichen.
Wenn sie nicht stimmt dann setzt du die CPU einfach in Stop.

godi


----------



## volker (20 August 2008)

baalrok schrieb:


> Das Bit soll einen CPU-Tausch verhindern.


*bist du eigentlich von dieser welt?*






was ist wenn die cpu kaputt geht? dann euch anrufen und tagelang auf ersatz warten? du scheinst dir nicht darüber im klaren zu sein was der ausfall einer anlage pro stunde kosten kann.

ausserdem, wer ist so blöd und kauft eine maschine von der er die software nicht bekommt.
oder gibts wahrhaftig so idioten ?

@godi
was soll das nützen?
dann änder ich im programm die nummer und alles ist ok


----------



## godi (20 August 2008)

Volker ich gebe dir natürlich vollkommen recht mit dem das man so etwas nicht machen soll.
Bin auch gegen so CPUn sperren aber ich habe ihm nur eine andere Möglichkeit gesagt was man noch machen kann.
Dieses Bit wie er es meint kann man auch setzen / zurücksetzen.
Aber wenn man die CPU noch mit Passwort schützt dann kann man eigentlich eh nichts ändern... *ROFL*

godi


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

Hallo Volker,

nicht so aufregen, ist ja nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen. Ich habe auch nur Anweisungen zu befolgen. Außerdem kopieren die Chinesen und Russen alles. Außerdem gibt es ein Superuser Passwort. Es fehlt nur die eine Sache noch. Außerdem soll es einen Fernzugriff geben. Außerdem sind das alles Erfahrungswerte. Man hat mir gesagt, dass die sogar auf Hackerangriffe zurückgreifen, was auch immer das bei einer SPS soll. Deshalb soll ich das Programm an die Hardware koppeln. Es werden Passwörter generiert (am Panel) und der Kunde bekommt alle relvanten unterlagen für einen reibungslosen Arbeitsbetrieb. Das ist vertraglich so geregelt.


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

Hallo godi,

wenn jemand das möchte und in das Programm rein kommt und das tun sie wird einfach ein fixer Wert hinterlegt und das war es dann mit den CPU Daten. Das gleiche gilt für die Seriennummer der MMC. Das sind nun auch keine Anfänger. Und bevor der Know-How-Schutz wieder Thema wird... den kann man auch umgehen.


----------



## godi (20 August 2008)

baalrok schrieb:


> Hallo godi,
> 
> wenn jemand das möchte und in das Programm rein kommt und das tun sie wird einfach ein fixer Wert hinterlegt und das war es dann mit den CPU Daten. Das gleiche gilt für die Seriennummer der MMC. Das sind nun auch keine Anfänger. Und bevor der Know-How-Schutz wieder Thema wird... den kann man auch umgehen.



Dir ist wohl der ROFL entgangen! *ROFL*
Und ich habe nicht den Know-How-Schutz gemeint sondern das CPU Passwort.

godi


----------



## vierlagig (20 August 2008)

baalrok schrieb:


> Und bevor der Know-How-Schutz wieder Thema wird... den kann man auch umgehen.



:shock: ... nee, oder? wie das denn?


----------



## zotos (20 August 2008)

Nimm doch eine andere SPS bei der man nicht so leicht an den Quellcode und Co. kommt.


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

Da gibt es Tools für. Zumindest ist das die Information die ich bekommen habe.


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

Hallo zotos.

Welche SPS schwebt dir vor? Und woher bekomme ich dann die Technologie-Funktionen. Wenn`s SIEMENS sein soll. Ich könnte SIMOTION verwenden, aber man kann das Geld auch anders zum Fenster rausschmeißen.


----------



## godi (20 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> :shock: ... nee, oder? wie das denn?



baalrok jetzt hast du vierlagig traumatisiert der seine super Programme an denen er 10k stunden gearbeitet hat per KNOW HOW schutz gesichert hat...


----------



## vierlagig (20 August 2008)

kann mal einer das t**l posten? ist das von unserem geschätzten kollegen?


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

Das glaube ich nicht. 
Belehrt mich eines Besseren und mein Problem ist gelöst. Das wurde uns angeraten, da es wohl tatsächlich diese Tools gibt und die Gefahr der Vervielfältigung nun einmal besteht.


----------



## godi (20 August 2008)

baalrok schrieb:


> Da gibt es Tools für. Zumindest ist das die Information die ich bekommen habe.



aja das :TOOL: heißt HEX editor....


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

welcher kollege ist gemeint? und funktioniert das tool? weiß das jemand.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 August 2008)

Ein guter Know-How-Schutz ist doch alles in SCL zu programmieren, und die Quellen nicht mitzuliefern. Ohne die SCL-Quellen und Symbolik kann man mit dem AWL-Code so gut nichts anfangen.
Zumindest ist es dann einfacher neu zu programmieren als das zu verstehen.


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

und das funnzt mit dem hex-editor. das reicht doch. mir wurde was von s7canopener erzählt. oder ist das fun-software?


----------



## godi (20 August 2008)

baalrok ich will dich ja nicht entmutigen aber für die S7 gibt es keinen hundertprozentigen schutz für das Programm...
Du kannst nur Hürden einbauen wie in SCL Programmieren und alles indirekt Adressieren und die SZL auslesen und Passwort vergeben und Know how schutz aber wenn wer das Programm haben will und er sich darum bemüht dann bekommt er es von der CPU herunter...


----------



## zotos (20 August 2008)

Ich bin geneigt ein Trollhaftes FAQ zum Thema Know-How-Schutz zu fordern. Da hatten wir in der Vergangenheit doch schon soooo.... schöne Threads ;o)

@baalrok: Welche Technolgiefunktionen brauchst Du denn?


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

Das mit den SCL-quellen habe ich hier im Forum auch schon gelesen. aber zurückzuverfolgen ist es doch trotzdem. ich bin über jede info dankbar. ich denke sowoeso mehrere schutzmechanismen zu benutzen. also meine passwortgenerierung, know.schutz und das mit den scl quellen. das in kombination wird so umfangreich, das es sich kaum lohnt es zu umgehen. aber meine frage ist immer noch nicht beantwortet. 

GIBT ES EINE MÖGLICHKEIT DEN SPANNUNGSVERLUST ZU PROTOKOLLIEREN BZW. DARAUF ZU REAGIEREN? Auch ohne USV? Wenn es nicht geht kann man es nicht ändern. Im Prinzip so, wie das Anlaufverhalten.


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

@zotos.

zumindest getriebegleichlauf. der rest ergibt sich. evtl kurvenscheibe.


----------



## vierlagig (20 August 2008)

tatsache ist: einen 100%igen schutz bekommst du nicht hin! du kannst nur den weg mit steinen pflastern. hier ein paar ideen:

1. CPU-password (kann man übrigens eliminieren )
2. know-how-schutz (das hält auf)
3. unleserlichen code schreiben und alle kommentare löschen, nich wahr herr T_Franke 
4. bits und bytes etc. bei der inbetriebnahme online setzen und indirekt adressieren was das zeug hält
5. beim anlauf die bits und bytes etc., die man bei der IBN lauffähig gemacht hat im OB100 auf fiese werte setzen
6. hinterhältige funktionen einbauen, die nach dem anlauf in kraft treten ...

die punkte 2-6 möchte ich niemals in einem programm sehen und würde sie auch nie einsetzen - berufsehre und so ...


----------



## zotos (20 August 2008)

baalrok schrieb:


> @zotos.
> 
> zumindest getriebegleichlauf. der rest ergibt sich. evtl kurvenscheibe.



Klingt doch ganz nach Beckhoff oder auch nach ELAU.

Beide basieren auf CoDeSys und haben einen guten Know-How-Schutz


----------



## vierlagig (20 August 2008)

die sache mit dem spannungsverlust finde ich kritisch ... wenn da nu der strom ausfällt obwohl eigentlich keiner was böses vorhatte?


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

@ vierlagig

die ganze geschichte würde mir eigentlich auch nie in den Sinn kommen. Der Kunde bezahlt ja für so etwas auch viel Geld. Allerding habe ich die Interessen der Firma zu vertreten und zu wahren. Warum vertreibt z.B. Eplan Dongel. Da steckt ja nun auch eine Menge Know-How hinter. Irgendwo ist das nichts anderes. Geistiges Eigentum, oder so. Dann gibt es noch so etwas wie betriebliche Erfindungen usw.


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

@vierlagig

dafür wir ja auch vorgesorgt. man kann alles Rückgängig machen an der Anlage. das ist gar kein Problem. Es wird auch nur problematisch, wenn daran rumgefuscht wird. Es gibt auchErsatzteillisten. die werden auch berücksichtigt. Eine zweite Steuerung, eine zweite MMC, usw. das ist nicht das Problem. An DIESER Anlage. ABER NICHT BEI EINEM NACHBAU.


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

Eine Frage am Rande. Kann man bei 300 CPUs die CPU-Daten auslesen (zum Schutz), oder geht das nur bei der 400er-Reihe?


----------



## Solaris (20 August 2008)

Was kann denn eigentlich im schlimmsten Fall passieren? Der Kunde nimmt sich die Frechheit heraus und tauscht seine CPU selbst aus? Oder er baut eigene Maschinen mit dem geklauten Programm?  
Kann ich mir im Moment nich so richtig vorstellen. Bei uns ist da immer noch die Service-Freundlichkeit der Steuerung im Vordergrund.


´


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

@zotos

Aber SIEMENS wird vertraglich gefordert. Da komme ich nicht drum herum.


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

@Solaris

Wie ich geschrieben habe ist das Grundkonzept auch schon planungstechnisch gut ausgereift. Es fehlen nur ein paar Eckpunkte. Der CPU-tausch an dieser Anlage ist ja auch kein Problem (in der Theorie). Es geht um den Nachbau. Der soll unterbunden werden. Sonst verkaufen wir unser Know-How, genau so wie SIEMENS, nach Shanghai. Aber das will ja niemand bezahlen. Also schützen wir uns selbst. Sonst sollen sie die Programme doch selber schreiben. Die Hardware ist ja kein Problem. Es ist einfacher und günstiger einen IT-Spezialisten zu engagieren als einen Programmierer, der mitunter monatelang programmieren muss.


----------



## volker (20 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> die sache mit dem spannungsverlust finde ich kritisch ... wenn da nu der strom ausfällt obwohl eigentlich keiner was böses vorhatte?


*ACK*
zu wartungszwecken wird eine maschine auch vom netz getrennt. (sicherheit?)

wie vl das erwähnt hat gibt es keinen 100%igen schutz.

den knowhow-schutz entferne ich dir in einem projekt in weniger als 1 minute für alle bausteine. das ist nur ein klick pro baustein und weg isser. 
den code so unleserlich wie möglich gestallten..... da tut man sich ja selbst nicht wirklich einen gefallen. kann man machen und bei der inbetriebnahme/programmänderung weisst du plötzlich selbst nicht mehr was du da gebaut hast.

*aber das nützt ja alles nix. *
fakt ist, sobald ich den code des programms(cpu) habe, kann ich die maschine kopieren. und da kommt man bei siemens-cpus definitiv dran.
ein backup vom hmi lässt sich in der regel auch ziehen und zurückspielen.


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

@volker

das mit dem backup vom hmi versteh ich nicht ganz. SIEMENS hat mir mitgeteilt, dass ich das passworttechnisch schützen kann (loader Menü deaktivieren und so (sleep-time = 0)). Der Kunde bekommt ein Backup bzw. Image, damit er im Fehlerfall die Anlage weiterbetreiben kann. Allerdings beruht mein Konzept auf Skripte in der HMI. Und ohne Projekt und das bekommt der Kunde definitiv nicht, weiß er doch nicht, was ich das mache. Also wie soll er das bewerkstelligen?


----------



## Solaris (20 August 2008)

volker schrieb:


> fakt ist, sobald ich den code des programms(cpu) habe, kann ich die maschine kopieren.


 


echt? mit dem code des Programms kann man eine Maschine kopieren?*ROFL*

Baut Ihr so einfach daß die Kunden das ohne weiteres nachzaubern können?


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

@solaris

einen metallträger kann ich ausmessen, fertigteile kann ich bestellen, dazu gibt es einzelteilzeichnungen und elektrische komponenten. da brauch man nicht drüber reden. also hardwaretechnisch ist das gar kein problem. die chinesen machen das anhand von fotos auf messen. das hat alles schon einen sinn.


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

Nur mal so am Rande. Fragt doch mal bei Microsoft nach, ob ihr den Quellcode bekommt. Man könnte auch ein 50 seitigen Softwarevertrag aufsetzen lassen. Dann kann man sich aber das Projekt sofort abschreiben.


----------



## vierlagig (20 August 2008)

es gibt ja dann noch die dokumentations-schlawiner, verschweigen einfach ein paar dreher in servos oder ähnlichen sachen, da wird das kopieren der gesamten anlage nicht einfach ...

[persönliche meinung on]
gute arbeit läßt sich dann immer wieder verkaufen, wenn der kunde zufrieden ist und nicht hinters licht geführt wird.
es gibt know how, aber das steckt mittlerweile nur noch im detail und wenn man die details beherscht und der kunde darauf nicht mehr verzichten will, dann wird er den anlagenbauer auch wieder bestellen.
der realitätsverlust mancher geschäftsführer und einkäufer kotzt mich mittlerweile einfach nur noch an. wenn mir einer von denen sagt "können wir das nicht alleine?" dann erkläre ich ihm, dass die kosten für einen 100%ig korrekten nachbau, also die entwicklung und herstellung von bestimmten, vorallem mechanischen einzelteilen, ein vielfaches vom eigentlichen nutzen kostet.
ich weiß nicht von was für maschinen wir hier reden aber ich weiß eins: wer einen guten ruf hat, geht nicht pleite!
[persönliche meinung off]


----------



## Solaris (20 August 2008)

Sollten die Chinesen oder wer auch immer mit Hilfe von Fotos oder SPS-Programmen eine echte Konkurrenz zu deutschen Qualitätsmaschinen darstellen können dann werden wir wohl auswandern müssen.

Vielleicht als Programmierer bewerben und die eigenen Know-How-Sperren beseitigen...*ROFL*


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

@vierlagig

ich gebe dir auch zu 100% recht. wenn es ein deutscher kunde wäre. aber wenn ich von einem zu erwartenden auftragsvolumen von insgesamt 80Mio. rede... dann sieht das anders aus. und, in diesem fall ist es russland, die haben ganz andere personalkosten. ein ingenieur verdient da umgerechnet 120€. ein schweißer hingegend das doppelte. ich würde hier nicht fragen, wenn es keinen Sinn machen würde. Deshalb wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn jemand meine Frage beantworten kann. ich weiß nämlich einfach nicht ob es geht.


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

@solaris

die qualität wird meistens nicht erreicht. aber der preis extrem gedrückt. das macht den gesamten markt kaputt. und wir beschweren uns hinterher, das wir arbeitslos sind. die nachzügler-länder sind klar im vorteil. die setzen nämlich keine Mrd. an entwicklungskosten in den sand. die provitieren nur von den errungenschaften. schon mal was von generika gehört. da verhält es sich aber noch anders. bis dahin sind die entwicklungskosten eingetrieben.


----------



## vierlagig (20 August 2008)

du kannst einen cpu-stop hardwaremäßig erkennen.
bei stop, werden alle ausgänge zurückgesetzt, damit fällt ein speicherglied, z.b. ein relais ab. wenn du dieses während der IBN oder per fernwartung nur online setzt, bleibt es bei normalen tausch aus ... am besten eignet sich dafür ein kleines relais, dass auf die rückseite der montageplatte geklebt wird und durch ein kaum sichtbares loch an einer stelle mit vielen miteinander verwurschtelten adern im kabelkanal versorgt wird ...


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

@vierlagig

die methode die du beschreibst hat etwas. allerdings nich so wie du sie beschrieben hast. aber ich glaube damit kann ich arbeiten. ich muss mir das mal durch den kopf gehen lassen. ich versuche ja nun einmal den code soweit wie möglich aussen vor zu lassen. aber in abhängigkeit von irgenwelchen HMI eingaben. das könnte was werden.
DANKE.


----------



## vierlagig (20 August 2008)

@dierussischenkopierer

*SORRY!* - ich wollte einen spaß machen!


----------



## Solaris (20 August 2008)

Bei einem 80 Mio.-Auftrag würde ich dem Kunden das CPU-Proggi noch mit Video-Anleitung anfertigen.
Als Kunde würde ich bei so einem Auftrag vorraussetzen daß eine komplette Beschreibung *ohne Softwareschutz* mitgeliefert wird.
Ansonsten würden Folgeaufträge bestimmt woanders abgehen...

Wir bewerben unsere Maschinen damit daß der größte Teil aus Normbauteilen besteht und dadurch der Kunde alles selbst gut instandhalten kann. Unsere größte Konkurrenz befindet sich aber nicht im Ausland sondern in D!


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

@vierlagig

ja das mag ja sein, aber der ansatz ist gut. ich glaube das hilft mir sehr. ich muss das noch mal durchspielen.


----------



## diabolo150973 (20 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> @dierussischenkopierer
> 
> *SORRY!* - ich wollte einen spaß machen!





Ich schmeiß mich weg!!!*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*


----------



## Sarek (20 August 2008)

es gibt eine Möglichkeit mit der VIPA Speed7 Bausteine auf der CPU so abzulegen das sie nicht auslesbar sind (ähnlich eines SFCs SFBs)

Schau mal ins Handbuch oder frag mal beim Support nach

Wie sicher dies ist vermag ich nicht zu 100% beurteilen.
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann müßte man direkt das RAM dumpen um da ran zu kommen.


----------



## godi (20 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> du kannst einen cpu-stop hardwaremäßig erkennen.
> bei stop, werden alle ausgänge zurückgesetzt, damit fällt ein speicherglied, z.b. ein relais ab. wenn du dieses während der IBN oder per fernwartung nur online setzt, bleibt es bei normalen tausch aus ... am besten eignet sich dafür ein kleines relais, dass auf die rückseite der montageplatte geklebt wird und durch ein kaum sichtbares loch an einer stelle mit vielen miteinander verwurschtelten adern im kabelkanal versorgt wird ...



Und was passiert dann bei einem Stromausfall?
Steht dann die Anlage?
Das nennt man dann hoch verfügbar! 

Aber vielleicht schreibt euch ja Siemens eine eigene Firmware und ihr macht einen eigenen Hardwaredongle dazu der auf der MPI steckt. Und wenn der nicht vorhanden ist dann geht die CPU in Stop.
Somit könnt ihr denen ein paar reserve CPU's geben aber ohne Dongel funktionieren die nicht... 

Muss ja in einem Projekt um 80Mio€ drinn sein...

godi


----------



## Solaris (20 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> @dierussischenkopierer
> 
> *SORRY!* - ich wollte einen spaß machen!


 
oh 4L Du kennst Dich wohl gut aus mit Du nix hier kopierowatsch

*ROFL*


----------



## volker (20 August 2008)

baalrok schrieb:


> @volker
> das mit dem backup vom hmi versteh ich nicht ganz. SIEMENS hat mir mitgeteilt, dass ich das passworttechnisch schützen kann (loader Menü deaktivieren und so (sleep-time = 0)). ....


evtl weisst du da mehr als ich. normalerweise kann ich mir mit prosave die generierte runtime vom panel ziehen. 
ich muss dazu nicht die runtime beenden und händisch in den transfermodus wechseln.
das mit dem sofortigem start der runtime ohne die vorherige auswahl kenne ich. kann sein, das sich das backup dadurch verhindern lässt, wenn man in der systemsteuerung den haken bei 'weiss im mom nicht was da steht' in den transfereinstellungen weglässt.
aber darauf würde ich nicht bauen. 
um was für ein hmi handelt es sich PC oder wince-gerät?
bei pc lässt sich das ruckartig umgehen wenn ich die festplatte in einen anderen rechner baue. bei ce ein bisschen aufwändiger aber sicherlich möglich (habe mir da noch nie wirklich gedanken drüber machen müssen)



Solaris schrieb:


> echt? mit dem code des Programms kann man eine Maschine kopieren?
> Baut Ihr so einfach daß die Kunden das ohne weiteres nachzaubern können?


was hat das mit der einfachheit/kompliziertheit einer maschine zu tun?
wenn ich den programmcode habe und die maschine 1:1 nachbaue wird die laufen.

ich spreche hier jetzt nicht von speziellen anpassungen ect die evtl gemacht werden müssen.


----------



## Full Flavor (20 August 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> Bei einem 80 Mio.-Auftrag würde ich dem Kunden das CPU-Proggi noch mit Video-Anleitung anfertigen.
> Als Kunde würde ich bei so einem Auftrag vorraussetzen daß eine komplette Beschreibung *ohne Softwareschutz* mitgeliefert wird.
> Ansonsten würden Folgeaufträge bestimmt woanders abgehen...
> 
> Wir bewerben unsere Maschinen damit daß der größte Teil aus Normbauteilen besteht und dadurch der Kunde alles selbst gut instandhalten kann. Unsere größte Konkurrenz befindet sich aber nicht im Ausland sondern in D!



Also ich hab jetzt mal alles kurz überflogen, aber ich bin da vollkommend der meinung von Solaris. 

Ich als Kunde würde in die Luft gehen wenn ich davon auch nur ansatzweise erfahren würde. Das ist ne frechheit³!!!

Wir geben alles Frei die können es nachbauen, ja, aber dann wissen wir das wir scheiße gebaut haben und die waren nicht zufrieden ansonsten würden die das nie tu.Denn: Auch nachbauen will gelernt sein


----------



## Solaris (20 August 2008)

volker schrieb:


> was hat das mit der einfachheit/kompliziertheit einer maschine zu tun?
> wenn ich den programmcode habe und die maschine 1:1 nachbaue wird die laufen.


 
Ich will damit sagen wenn einer die Maschine wirklich so gut nachbauen kann und alles top funktioniert dann kann er sich auch ein Programm schreiben lassen und das wird man wohl kaum verhindern können.


----------



## volker (20 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> du kannst einen cpu-stop hardwaremäßig erkennen.
> ....


du kannst die systemmeldungen der cpu in ein meldearchiv des hmi protokollieren.
über ein script kannst du dieses archiv natürlich auswerten und den grund des cpu-stops ermitteln und entsprechend reagieren.


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

@godi

die geschichte mit dem hardwaredongle hatte ich in erwägung gezogen. allerdings als usb stick am panel. aber das gibt vbs nicht her.


----------



## volker (20 August 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> Ich will damit sagen wenn einer die Maschine wirklich so gut nachbauen kann und alles top funktioniert dann kann er sich auch ein Programm schreiben lassen und das wird man wohl kaum verhindern können.


*ACK*
sehe ich auch so. aber funktionieren würde es.
zudem kommen ja immer noch die feineinstellungen die eine maschine erst wirklich 'gut' machen.

@full flavor
ich stimme da zu 100% zu. wir würden auch niemals eine anlage ohne die komplette soft kaufen.


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

@solaris

die 80mio kommen auch nur zustande, wenn wir alle maschinen liefern dürfen. der kunde braucht 7 maschinen. bestellt aber nur eine. was sagt uns das? nur mal so eine frage. warst du schon mal in russland? das zocken dich ab, wen du dabei stehst. das ist echt phenomenal.


----------



## volker (20 August 2008)

baalrok schrieb:


> @godi
> 
> die geschichte mit dem hardwaredongle hatte ich in erwägung gezogen. allerdings als usb stick am panel. aber das gibt vbs nicht her.


da kannst einen usb-stick an das hmi anbinden und über vbs darauf zugreifen.

wie schon erwähnt... was für ein hmi-gerät benutzt ihr?


----------



## Full Flavor (20 August 2008)

baalrok schrieb:


> @solaris
> 
> die 80mio kommen auch nur zustande, wenn wir alle maschinen liefern dürfen. der kunde braucht 7 maschinen. bestellt aber nur eine. was sagt uns das? nur mal so eine frage. warst du schon mal in russland? das zocken dich ab, wen du dabei stehst. das ist echt phenomenal.



Wenn ihr aber gute arbeit leistet und schnell seid kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass die das machen!!! Die hätten auch Problemebeim Nachbau. Ich stell mir das etwas schwierig vor eine Anlage 1 zu 1 nachzubauen und wenn eine einzelheit nicht stimmt funzt nix


----------



## vierlagig (20 August 2008)

du kannst auch nen rs232-cp einsetzen und einen dongel dafür bauen...


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

@volker

was habt ihr für kunden bzw. in welcher branche bist du tätig? Dokumentation ist ja schon klar. Harwareplan, Software als Audruck (5 Ordner machen schon was her), , Bedienungsanleitung. Aber das Projekt gehört uns trotzdem. Ich habe auch schon in ein paar firmen gearbeitet, aber bereitwillig hat noch niemand den Quellcode herausgerückt. Die software haben Sie ja auch auf der CPU. Hast du schon mal Software gekauft (also kommerziell) und den Quellcode dazu bekommen. Ich glaube nicht. Oder bist du Linux_User? 
Das sind alles vertragliche geschichten und nicht pauschal zu beantworten. Hast du dich noch nie geundert, das ihr keinen Folgeauftrag bekommen habt, abwohl alles bestens funktioniert? Wir schon.


----------



## godi (20 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> du kannst auch nen rs232-cp einsetzen und einen dongel dafür bauen...


Dann hast du aber das Problem wenn er die Software von der CPU herunterbekommt dann wird er auch in der lage sein das Programm zu ändern.
Also deshalb wird über eine Firmwareänderung nichts drumherumführen obwohl wenn ich es mir genau überlege dann kann man ja eine andere Firmware auch aufspielen....


----------



## Solaris (20 August 2008)

baalrok schrieb:


> @solaris
> 
> die 80mio kommen auch nur zustande, wenn wir alle maschinen liefern dürfen. der kunde braucht 7 maschinen. bestellt aber nur eine. was sagt uns das? nur mal so eine frage. warst du schon mal in russland? das zocken dich ab, wen du dabei stehst. das ist echt phenomenal.


 
Nein ich gestehe ich war noch nicht dort. Meine Firma unterhält allerdings gute Kontakte dorthin. Die kaufen sogar Ersatzteile bei uns! Auch fertig programmierte S7! Für richtig Euronen. Dafür schrauben die das defekte Teil raus und das neue rein und die Maschine läuft wieder, das ist denen sehr wichtig! Da ist dann der Preis und UPS-Express egal. Und wenn mal einer das Programm zieht und seine eigene CPU reinbaut ist auch ok. Viel wichtiger ist unser Ruf, wenn der Kunde zu jemand anderen sagt: "Die Maschinen von dem sind Top", das ist unser Ziel. Kopiert wird überall, den Ruf kann man aber nicht so einfach klauen.
Aber vielleicht ist das ja in Eurem Fachgebiet anders, ich will nur meine Meinung aus meiner Sicht darlegen.


----------



## Full Flavor (20 August 2008)

baalrok schrieb:


> @volker
> 
> was habt ihr für kunden bzw. in welcher branche bist du tätig? Dokumentation ist ja schon klar. Harwareplan, Software als Audruck (5 Ordner machen schon was her), , Bedienungsanleitung. Aber das Projekt gehört uns trotzdem. Ich habe auch schon in ein paar firmen gearbeitet, aber bereitwillig hat noch niemand den Quellcode herausgerückt. Die software haben Sie ja auch auf der CPU. Hast du schon mal Software gekauft (also kommerziell) und den Quellcode dazu bekommen. Ich glaube nicht. Oder bist du Linux_User?
> Das sind alles vertragliche geschichten und nicht pauschal zu beantworten. Hast du dich noch nie geundert, das ihr keinen Folgeauftrag bekommen habt, abwohl alles bestens funktioniert? Wir schon.



Also wir geben ALLES dem kunden, das war schon immer so bei uns!

Wir hatten einen Auftrag füreine Anlage in der Tschechei die hatten drei Identische Anlagen trotzdem kamen alle Folgeaufträge an uns obwohl sie alles hatten zum kopieren. Wenn man gute Arbeit leistet dann ist der Kunde zufrieden und kommt wieder


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

@Full Flavor

du siehst das falsch mit der einschränkung, dass es ja auch nicht so kommen muss. Aber das sind rein wirtschaftliche interessen. und mein chef wäre nicht so drauf, um noch einmal klarzustellen das es nicht auf meinem mist gewachsen ist, wenn er nicht dahingehend sensibilisiert worden wäre. also ich jetzt "WIR" haben einen ernst zu nehmenden anlass. Und solange das vertraglich zu durchzusetzen ist versuche ich die interessen MEINER Firma zu vertreten. Also noch einmal ein Apell an alle. 

HAT VIELLEICHT JEMAND EIN SCHLÜSSIGES KONZEPT. 

Mir ist auch klar, das es nicht 100%iges gibt. Aber wennn ich zwei drei Sachen kombiniere, sollte es wirklich unwirtschaftlich werden. 

Das erste was die Kunden bei der letzten Anlage umgangen haben war das Sicherheitskonzept. Also können die so dumm nicht sein. Sicherheit hält auf. Da rennen heute permanent Leute durch die Anlage obwohl der Roboter schweißt. Das geht auch bei den um geld und Stückzahl. Aber die könne billiger produzieren. und eine Anlage 1:1 nachbauen ist ja wohl das einfachste auf der Welt. Da wird ein, wir würde sagen 1 Euro jobber dran gesetzt der alles vermisst. ein paar bestellnummern aufgeschrieben und das war`s.


----------



## Full Flavor (20 August 2008)

So wie ich das überflogen hab waren doch genug ansätze dabei auch wenn ichs trotzdem für falsch halte


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

@volker

das ist ja auch nicht allgemeingültig. aber die gefahr besteht. und ich bin eigentlich ein verfechter der offen zugänglichen software. denn den ärger mit geschützten bausteinen und insolventen firmen müssen wir hier nicht diskutieren.


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

@Full Flavor

du hast recht und das habe ich auch mitgeschnitten.
Das scheint momentan mehr eine Grundsatzdiskussion zu werden. Ich bin im normalfall noch nicht einmal ein freund von frickelcode. ein kollege hat eine anlage programmiert. da bin ich fast wahnsinnig geworden. man glaubt gar nicht was man alles indirekt adressieren kann und wieviele instanzen es gibt *ROFL*Aber die Sachlage ist gerade ein wenig anders. Zu MEINEM leidwesen. Das ist momentan nämlich meine Freizeit... und die Probleme sind firmentechnischer Natur. Das ist ja nun wirklich nichts alltägliches.


----------



## volker (20 August 2008)

baalrok schrieb:


> @volker
> 
> was habt ihr für kunden bzw. in welcher branche bist du tätig? Dokumentation ist ja schon klar. Harwareplan, Software als Audruck (5 Ordner machen schon was her), , Bedienungsanleitung. Aber das Projekt gehört uns trotzdem. Ich habe auch schon in ein paar firmen gearbeitet, aber bereitwillig hat noch niemand den Quellcode herausgerückt. Die software haben Sie ja auch auf der CPU. Hast du schon mal Software gekauft (also kommerziell) und den Quellcode dazu bekommen. Ich glaube nicht. Oder bist du Linux_User?
> Das sind alles vertragliche geschichten und nicht pauschal zu beantworten. Hast du dich noch nie geundert, das ihr keinen Folgeauftrag bekommen habt, abwohl alles bestens funktioniert? Wir schon.


wir sind kein maschinenhersteller.
wir sind eine recht grosse firma und moderniesieren unsere bestehenden anlagen selbst. klar kommen natürlich auch immer wieder neue maschinen dazu und da kommt das zu tragen was ich erwähnt habe, keine maschine wird abgenommen ohne soft-/ hardware und alles was dazugehört).

wenn wir das wollten, könnten wir natürlich eine gekaufte maschine nachbauen. das know how wäre auf jeden fall da. aber im endefekt macht das keinen sinn. wir würden nur recource verschwenden die wir besser anderweitig einsetzen.


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

@volker

das wäre mir auch lieber. wenn ich die zeit auf firmenkostenabbuchen würde. jetzt bin ich allein 3 stunden hier im forum, das sind 100€ Netto. Für den Kunden 300€. Irgendwo schlägt es sich immer nieder. das mag bei so großen projekten zu vernachlässigen sein. aber wenn ich jetzt die projektierung hinzunehme die der kunde auf jedefanll bezahlt. wie gesagt, ich habe dazu auch eine andere meinung. das sind mitunter tage. also ein paar 1000€. ich versuche eigentlich alles so einfach wie möglich zu gestalten. zykluszeiten sind z.B. für mich nicht relevant. die paar euro für eine größere steuerung. arbeitszeit kostet eindeutig mehr. wenn es auf F- oder H_systeme geht, in abhängigkeit der anlagengröße und notwendigkeit kann man darüber reden. die kosten ja nun einmal sofort einiges mehr.


----------



## Full Flavor (20 August 2008)

volker schrieb:


> klar kommen natürlich auch immer wieder neue maschinen dazu und da kommt das zu tragen was ich erwähnt habe, keine maschine wird abgenommen ohne soft-/ hardware und alles was dazugehört).



Ich sag mal so die haben ne Idee für ne kleine verbesserung von mir aus bauen sie einen Endschalter ein oder so dann müsst ihr wegen eines endschalters angerufen werden!? unsere Kunden würden uns für verrückt erklären und uns zum Tor rausjagen


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

@ Full Flavor

deinen letzten Post versteh ich nicht. Wenn der Kunde einen endschalter einbaut, also in die maschine eingreift, erlischt die garantie oder gewährleistung. das war es für uns. oder ist das bei euch anders. wir erstellen ja auch CE.


----------



## Full Flavor (20 August 2008)

Wir betreuen unsere Kunden die kompletten Jahre und wenn die eine Verbesserung (Änderung) wünschen und können das selbst haben wir kein Problem damit


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

@full flavor

aber ihr bekommt die kosten dann doch bezahlt, oder? wenn es in absprche geschieht ist es ja auch in ordnung. gerade bei langjährigen kunden. wie haltet ihr das dann mit der hardwaredoku? oder hat man dann 10 jahre später noch eine anlage die nicht vollständig dokumentiert ist?


----------



## vierlagig (20 August 2008)

bei uns wird die doku mitgeliefert, also auch in digitaler form (eplan 5.7 steht noch in den liefervorschriften, demnächst "oder P8"), und wir können sämtliche umbauten nachtragen


----------



## Full Flavor (20 August 2008)

Wenn der Kunde etwas eigenständig umbaut, wie gesagt kann er oder soll er wir haben ja nicht immer zeit neue Aufträge usw., und dann seine eigene von uns gelieferte Doku nicht pflegt also das ist nicht unser Problem. Aber bisher war das nie ein Thema hat jeder gemacht die Inst von den Firmen wollen ja auch informiert sein. Wenn ein schwerwiegendes Problem auftaucht haben wir immernoch das Original Prog das man aufspielen kann und die natürlich auch aber komplett aufspielen machen die wenigsten


----------



## baalrok (20 August 2008)

@vierlagig

wenn alles nachgetragen wird ist ja alles klar.  aber du kennst doch bestimmt auch anlagen mit unvollständiger doku. gerade im hardwarebereich kann das fatal sein. 


okay.

Ich bedanke mich für eure rege Anteilnahme und werde das Thema von meiner Seite aus schließen.  Mal sehen, was ich daraus machen kann.


----------



## Full Flavor (20 August 2008)

baalrok schrieb:


> wenn alles nachgetragen wird ist ja alles klar.  aber du kennst doch bestimmt auch anlagen mit unvollständiger doku. gerade im hardwarebereich kann das fatal sein.



Es wird nicht alles nachgetragen, ja, aber erst nach 10 - 15 Jahren wenn man die Anlage entweder modernisiert oder eine neue kauft und dann ists egal


----------



## vierlagig (20 August 2008)

Full Flavor schrieb:


> Es wird nicht alles nachgetragen



bei uns bin ich der arsch ... und ich bin bemüht alles nachzutragen! ich schwör!


----------



## Full Flavor (20 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und ich bin bemüht alles nachzutragen! ich schwör!



das glaub ich dir aber wenn du nicht der einzige bei dir bist und ein anderer vergisst was, soll alles schon mal vorgekommen sein, dan sind deine bemühungen schön aber helfen nicht weiter dan rauchen die köpfe wie gesagt ich, bzw. mein chef hat das phenomen mehr oder weniger nur über Jahre beobachten können


----------



## vierlagig (20 August 2008)

da ja das eigentliche thema schon abgeschlossen ist:

das kenn ich aber nicht nur vom pläne revidieren, sondern auch von der ausgelieferten anlage, bei der bei der IBN mal zwei adern hier, mal zwei da getauscht wurden und nichts davon in den plänen ankommt ... bei knapp 1,5km produktionsstrecke kannst du nicht alle sachen bei der IBN finden ... die anlage läuft mittlerweile seit 7 jahren, beim letzten feuer haben wir wieder einen undokumentierten dreher gefunden ... da frag ich mich, wie man das dann wieder zurückfordern kann, also: gibt es sowas wie "abnahme unter vorbehalt"?


----------



## volker (20 August 2008)

Full Flavor schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so die haben ne Idee für ne kleine verbesserung von mir aus bauen sie einen Endschalter ein oder so dann müsst ihr wegen eines endschalters angerufen werden!? unsere Kunden würden uns für verrückt erklären und uns zum Tor rausjagen


die meisten änderungen machen wir selbst. das know how dazu steht bei uns zur verfügung. nur wenns tief ins eingemachte geht lassen wir den hersteller kommen. ein datenabgleich (soft/hardware) wird vorher logischerweise vorher durchgeführt


----------



## godi (20 August 2008)

Ich denke mal bei so großen Sondermaschinen wird es immer irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten geben die nicht stimmen.
Bei der vorigen Firma wo ich war da ist bei einem Anlagenteil der Maschinenhersteller in Konkurs gegangen danach haben zwei weitere Firmen an der Anlage herumprogrammiert und herumgebaut. Dementsprechend sehen die Elektropläne und das SPS Programm aus... 

godi


----------



## Full Flavor (20 August 2008)

godi schrieb:


> Ich denke mal bei so großen Sondermaschinen wird es immer irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten geben die nicht stimmen.
> Bei der vorigen Firma wo ich war da ist bei einem Anlagenteil der Maschinenhersteller in Konkurs gegangen danach haben zwei weitere Firmen an der Anlage herumprogrammiert und herumgebaut. Dementsprechend sehen die Elektropläne und das SPS Programm aus...
> 
> godi



da kommt bestimmt freude auf wenn mal ein fehler ansteht
:sb7:   :sw9:  :sw19:  :sb6:    :sm17:


----------



## godi (20 August 2008)

Full Flavor schrieb:


> da kommt bestimmt freude auf wenn mal ein fehler ansteht
> :sb7:   :sw9:  :sw19:  :sb6:    :sm17:



ja war immer recht lustig aber da habe ich das S7 Programmieren gelernt


----------



## Full Flavor (20 August 2008)

godi schrieb:


> ja war immer recht lustig aber da habe ich das S7 Programmieren gelernt



So ist recht

Immer positiv denken

auswird


----------



## godi (20 August 2008)

Full Flavor schrieb:


> So ist recht
> 
> Immer positiv denken
> 
> auswird



so isssss.......


----------

